# Blue Marlin Video- Miss Babbie



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

Blue Marlin on 30pd. tackle. Blew the clutch with the fish right at the back of the boat while the double line was threw the roller guide. Wish we could of gotten the bite on video he ate a chicken dolphin skipping in on the surface.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job Trip! I love the backing down at the beginning of the vid!!!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Nice*

Sorry to hear about the break down


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice video, did yall end up getting the fish to the leader?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Hate that you guys lost her. Darrin was at my house last night telling me about it. Sounded pretty cool.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

No leader no catch, just one that got away


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Tough luck Trip, y'all got the good out of her though! Pretty work


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

appreciate it John


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice! Love those boats!


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking at the transom corners...G&S? Nice job!


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

yes 50 G&S


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lookin fish. So close!


----------

